# south east ohio tournaments



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I live in southeastern ohio (Pomeroy, Belpre, Marietta area). We have several small motor lakes in this area. It sure would be nice if someone would start up tournaments like the 10 hp circuit in this area. If anyone has any info on any circuits or tournaments on the weekends or weeknights please let me know. Is anyone interested in starting something like this up in this area?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

You should look into the 10hp circuit. You're going to be fishing
with a great bunch of guys. some of these lakes are a 2 1/2hr
drive for me but I'm in there no matter what.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hi . how many lakes for 10hp motors are down your way? what are they? who knows maybe there is a posibility to expand the circuit i run into 2 divisions and take the qualifiers from each division to a champoinship?


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I can think of seven off the top of my head. Forked Run, Snowden, Veto, Dow (Strouds Run), Wold Run, Logan, Burr Oak, Tycoon and Jackson. Their is several of these lakes all within 1 or 2 hours of each other. I would say it would probably go with a little effort.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

this could be fun if theres interest down that way. all good things take some effort and work. when we started the 10 hrs circuit 3 years ago we had no soncers no pig roast and proubly about half the field we now draw. today we have over 20 sponcers donating prizes for the championship and we roast a pig that day and deep fry some turkeys. do some talking in your area if there is interst for a division there i will be willing to set up a format to run a division in that area where we take people from both divisions to a championship. if this happens i am sure it will be the first of its kind for small boats in ohio.


----------

